# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Macworld Expo 2008 - Τρίτη 15 Ιαν

## kadronarxis

Τελικά είναι αλήθεια ότι στους μηλαράδες ο Αϊ Βασίλης κάνει επίσκεψη και για δεύτερη φορά, κάθε χρόνο 10-15 μέρες μετά την Πρωτοχρονιά. Τα δώρα είναι προαιρετικά και δυστυχώς δεν είναι δωρεάν.  :Razz: 

Για την ερχόμενη Τρίτη περιμένουμε:
1) καινούργιο μικρό mac αλουμινιένο με touch οθόνη (σίγουρο)
2) νέο apple t.v (σχεδόν σίγουρο)
3) νέα έκδοση quicktime-itunes. (αυτό και αν είναι σίγουρο)
4) νέο iphone(μπαααα....)
5) νέα macbook pros (παίζεται...μάλλον για Μάιο-Ιούνιο προβλέπεται)
6) νέες οθόνες apple cinema.

Για να δούμε!

----------


## nickolas2005

Kαι ανακοίνωση του firmware 1.1.3..

Εγω εχω αγωνία να δω το μικρο mac.. Αν ειναι ωραιο θα το πάρω..

----------


## kadronarxis

Νίκο, εύχομαι πάντως να μην είναι όπως την περσινή , η οποία κακά τα ψέματα άφησε μια πικρία...
Ακούγεται αυτό το μικρό φορητό πολύ....για να δούμε.
Λένε ότι δε θα έχει τον παραδοσιακό σκληρό δίσκο, αλλά κάτι σαν flash δίσκο.
Η οθόνη ότι θα είναι touch με φοβίζει λιγάκι.

άντε γερά!

----------


## haHa

*Προσωπικη αποψη οτι θα ανανεωθουν σχεδον σιγουρα τα macbook pros (με penryn επεξεργαστες, που ειναι 5% πιο γρηγοροι και με 5% μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια μπαταριας σε σχεση με εναν ιδιας συχνοτητας santa rosa).*
Λογικα θα ανανεωθουν (επιτελους!) και οι apple cinema displays και ισως μεγαλωσει και η 23" γιατι ο ανταγωνισμος παιζει στις 24"-27" .


Τωρα για το φημολογουμενο μικρο φορητο. Αν δεν εχει dvdr (ετσι ακουγεται),λογικα θα εχει και ssd σκληρο.* 
Η λογικη παλι λεει οτι θα βαλουν επεξεργαστες low voltage (διπυρηνοι με συχνοτητες γυρω στα 1.2-1.33 GHz),οπως εχουν τα περισσοτερα subnotebooks 12.1", αυτονομια πανω απο 6 ωρες(πραγματικες ,οχι αυτες που ανακοινωνονται),ισως 9.

*Τωρα για την touch οθονη μου φαινεται λιγο δυσκολο.*

Και για να ξερουμε τι θα περιμενουμε:στην αγορα κυκλοφορουν 12.1" φορητα (τιμες απο $1300) με πραγματικη αυτονομια πανω απο 6 ωρες, 1.2GHz dual core low voltage επεξεργαστες, καρτα γραφικων intel gma x3100 ,dvdr, επιλογη για ssd ή κανονικο σκληρο,παχος 2.5 εκατοστα,βαρος 1.3kg .
*Αν το φημολογουμενο μικρο φορητο δεν εχει dvdr λογικα μπορουμε να περιμενουμε βαρος κατω απο 1 κιλο και πραγματικη αυτονομια 6-9 ωρες.*
Η τιμη του πιστευω θα ειναι τσιμπημενη ,απο $1999 και πανω.




*Οι ssd σκληροι δεν κανουν καθολου θορυβο(δεν εχουν κινητα μερη),καινε λιγοτερο ρευμα,ειναι πιο ανθεκτικοι σε πτωσεις,εχουν παρομοιο transfer rate με τους κανονικους αλλα πολυ πιο γρηγορο access time (σκεφτειται οτι ενας 4200 rpm σκληρος για φορητους εχει 20ms access time,ενας 7200 15ms και ενας ssd εχει μικροτερο απο 1ms !!)
Δηλαδη σε καθημερινη αισθηση θα ειναι πιο γρηγορος.*Το boot time μειωνεται στο μισο!(λογικα θα μπουταρει πιο γρηγορα ακομα και απο mac pro 8πυρηνο).*
Οι χωρητικοτητες ειναι μικες βεβαια,συνηθως 32 ή 64GB . Βεβαια ειναι αρκετα ακριβοι.

----------


## nickolas2005

Μultitouch pad μπορεί να έχει.. Οθόνη touch και εμένα λίγο δύσκολο μου φαίνεται..

Αν παίζει γύρω στα 1500$ θα είναι καλή φάση... Να είναι ένας φορητός που μπορείς να τον πάρεις παντού μαζί σου...

----------


## haHa

> Μultitouch pad μπορεί να έχει.. Οθόνη touch και εμένα λίγο δύσκολο μου φαίνεται..
> 
> Αν παίζει γύρω στα 1500$ θα είναι καλή φάση... Να είναι ένας φορητός που μπορείς να τον πάρεις παντού μαζί σου...


Δυσκολα (ειδικα αν εχει ssd) να ειναι στα $1500 .Αν εχει ssd θα ειναι απο $1999 και πανω.




Επισης εγω θα το ηθελα 12.1" .(και φυσικα να εχει dvdr,παρολο που λενε οτι θα απουσιαζει ή οτι θα ειναι σαν εξωτερικο)
Το λεω αυτο γιατι ακουγεται οτι μπορει να ειναι και 13.3",κατι που δε μου φαινεται λογικο οταν εχει το macbook.


*Ας κανουμε και μερικες προβλεψεις-μαντεψιες(αν και θα πεσουν εξω!!):*
 12.1" led(σαν του macbook pro 15.4") οθονη,
βαρος οριακα κατω απο 1kg, 
παχος 0.8 inches,
αλουμινιο,
cpu Core 2 Duo ULV  U7600 ή U7700 ( 1.2GHz ή 1.33GHz ),
2 GB Ram (δε λεει να τσιγκουνευτουν εδω,ειναι πια παμφθηνη η ram),
intel gma x3100 (ή gma 950 ),
ssd στα 32 GB (ή κανονικο σκληρο στα 80-120GB),
πραγματικη αυτονομια 8 ωρες (εξαρταται και απο την μπαταρια,που αν ειναι μεγαλη θα αυξησει το βαρος),
τιμη απο $1999

........Auto merged post: haHa added 14 Minutes and 44 Seconds later........

Κοιταγα τωρα τον toshiba r500.
Ειναι 12.1" ,με led οθονη, χωρις dvdr,με 64GB ssd σκληρο,* βαρος 1.72 pounds = 779 γραμμαρια!!!* ,  παχος 0.77 ιντσες=19mm , ultra low voltage επεξεργαστη και αστρονομικη τιμη(στην Ελλαδα γυρω στα 3000+ ευρω,στο εξωτερικο γυρω στα $3300).

Πολυ πιθανον καπως ετσι να ειναι και ο φημολογουμενος μικρος apple φορητος.
*Aν δεν θελουν να ξεφυγουν τοσο στην τιμη,θα βαλουν μικροτερο ssd σκληρο ή κανονικο σκληρο.*

Για παραδειγμα ο o hp compaq 2510p :
Ειναι 12.1" ,με led οθονη, με dvdr, με κανονικο σκληρο και οχι ssd ,βαρος 1.3kg , παχος περιπου 19mm  , ultra low voltage επεξεργαστη,πραγματικη αυτονομια 6+ ωρες και νορμαλ τιμη (στην Ελλαδα γυρω στα 1400 ευρω,στο εξωτερικο απο $1300 δολλαρια).




*Καπου εκει αναμεσα σε αυτα τα 2 laptop θα κυμαινεται και το μικρο apple φορητο.*

----------


## nickolas2005

Ισως να σε αφησουν να επιλέξεις αν θες με ssd  ή με κλασσικό σκληρό..

----------


## haHa

> Ισως να σε αφησουν να επιλέξεις αν θες με ssd  ή με κλασσικό σκληρό..


Αυτο θα ηταν πολυ θετικο!
Για να το προσαρμοζει ο καθενας στις αναγκες του και στο πορτοφολι του.


Να εχουμε υποψην μας οτι μεχρι πριν 2-3 μηνες ενας καλος-γρηγορος ssd στα 64GB κοστιζε γυρω στα $1000 !!!!

----------


## Flareman

Γιώργη άρχισες το ψηστήρι από τώρα ε; :One thumb up: 

Πλάκα πλάκα μας κατάφερε ο στρατηλάτης πάλι να λυσσάξουμε, ακόμη δεν έκανε ανακοίνωση καλά καλά.

Εγώ περιμένω να δω το νέο φορητό (multitouch σε trackpad και *ίσως* κάποιο multitouch ποντίκι; Να τα σαρώσει όλα; :Yahooooo: ), το νέο Apple TV, τι αναβαθμίσεις θα υποστεί το Mac Mini.

Για νέο iPhone δεν το βλέπω (νέο firmware και λοιπά ΟΚ), για τις ACD ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει, νέο iTunes παίζει να δούμε και στο Γιουρόπα επιτέλους ταινίες και σειρές στο iTS (αμήν και επιτέλους).

Γενικά χαμός θα γίνει, ελπίζω να μη μας ξενερώσει. Τι ώρα Ελλάδος αρχίζει; Πέντε το απόγευμα;

----------


## nickolas2005

Macworld San Francisco: "There's Something in the Air"  :Wink:

----------


## Flareman

> Macworld San Francisco: "There's Something in the Air"


Ακούστηκε σήμερα κάτι για WiMax στον φημολογούμενο υπερφορητό τους.

Καλά, έχει να πέσει τεράστιο γέλιο... η θα μείνουμε μακάκες ή θα μας στείλει από τις ταράτσες ο Θείος:w00t:

----------


## haHa

Μακαρι να βαλει στον φορητο υποδοχη για sim και modem 3g..
Αρκετοι υποφορητοι εχουν και η λογικη λεει οτι θα βαλει...

----------


## tsopanos

Πιστεύω ότι σίγουρα θα ανακοινωθεί καινούριο iPhone (3G), για να δώσει αποφασιστική ώθηση και στις πωλήσεις για να επιτευχθεί και ο εμπορικός στόχος για το iPhone  :Wink: 

Μάλλον δεν θα ανακοινώσουν συγκεκριμένη συνεργασία, αν και τα πρώτα δίκτυα ίσως θα είναι AT&T NTT DoCoMo (3G/HSDPA).

----------


## nickolas2005

Το νέο iphone το περιμένουμε προς Mαϊο πλευρά.. Είναι νωρίς ακόμα..

----------


## haHa

Off Topic


		Ωραια γραμματοσειρα το "There's Something in the Air" στη διαφημιση.

----------


## haHa

> Προσωπικά, θεωρώ το μηχάνημα την απόλυτη φορητότητα για λειτουργικό macosx και windows. 
>  ...
> Φυσικά θα το αγοράσουν αυτοί που βρίσκονται συνέχεια "στο δρόμο".


Προσωπικη αποψη ,πως αυτοι που επιζητουν την απολυτη φορητοτητα και ειναι συνεχεια στο δρομο,*ζητανε κυριως να εχουν μεγιστες δυνατοτητες δικτυωσης*.
Δηλαδη θελουν wifi,ethernet και 3g wwan.*Ολος ο ανταγωνισμος τα προσφερει αυτα με ιδιο ή μικροτερο βαρος (αλλα με μεγαλυτερο παχος).*To macbook air δυστυχως προσφερει μονο wifi.*


*και φυσικα αυτονομια και χαμηλο βαρος.Στο βαρος το macbook air τα καταφερνει αρκετα καλα και στην αυτονομια.Φυσικα υπαρχουν βεβαια και ανταγωνιστες με παρομοιο βαρος και μεγαλυτερη αυτονομια ή ανταγωνιστες με αισθητα χαμηλοτερο βαρος και μικροτερη αυτονομια.




Το macbook air λοιπον ξεχωριζει κυριως λογω παχους (που δεν ενδιαφερει τοσο οσο το βαρος και οι δυνατοτητες δικτυωσης).
Επισης ξεχωριζει λογω mac os x.Οποτε μαλλον απευθυνεται σε ατομα που ηδη δουλευουν mac os x.
Οποιος θελει εναν πραγματικα υπερφορητο (και δεν τον ενδιαφερει το θεμα λειτουργικου),μαλλον θα το προσπερασει,γιατι πολυ απλα δεν υλοποιει αυτο που περιμενεις απο εναν υπερφορητο:
να δουλευει παντου ασυρματα(3gwwan) και να μην χρειαζεται εξτρα περιφερειακα πχ ethernet ,γιατι τοτε χανεται η εννοια του υπερφορητου.


Θα βολεψει ομως εναν που δεν τον θελει για επαγγελματικη δουλεια,αλλα για προσωπικη χρηση(και του αρεσει το design), πχ σπιτιου-καναπε,καφετερια με wifi ,βιβλιοθηκες με wifi κλπ.
Αλλα για αυτους ισως ακουγονται αρκετα τα χρηματα που ζηταει,ειδικα οταν ο ανταγωνισμος προσφερει καλυτερες και φθηνοτερες λυσεις με μεγαλυτερη εγγυηση.

----------


## DrEthernet

Mε ένα κινητό 3G στην τσέπη μέσω bluetooth έχεις και 3G.

----------


## haHa

> Mε ένα κινητό 3G στην τσέπη μέσω bluetooth έχεις και 3G.



Φυσικα! (ηδη το κανω αυτο με τον τωρινο φορητο μου και το κινητο μου * και η πλακα ειναι οτι απολαμβανω με μονο 3.49 ευρω/μηνα απεριοριστο wireless surfing οπου και αν βρισκομαι με ταχυτητες 3g).*



Απλα αυτα ξερεις ειναι λιγο ημιμετρα και για αυτο στα υπερφορητα το ενσωματωνουν.. Ουτε ολα τα κινητα εχουν 3g και ειναι και λιγο περιοριστικο (δε θες να δεις τι παθαινει η μπαταρια ενος κινητου με 3g και bluetooth να δουλευουν ασταματητα)




Ασε που το τελειο συνοδευτικο κινητο για εναν τετοιον φορητο,το iPhone, *δεν εχει καν bluetooth για τετοια χρηση* (κλασσικο νταβατζιλικι και περιορισμος απο την apple)  .

----------


## DrEthernet

Ακριβώς γι' αυτό δεν πήρα το iPhone αλλά το iPod Touch!

----------


## DrEthernet

Ακόμη δεν κυκλοφόρησε το MacBook Air ανακοινώθηκε και η θήκη του!

----------


## nikosl

30$ ????????????? :Laughing:

----------


## haHa

> 30$ ?????????????


Πληρωνεις design υποτιθεται...

----------


## bail77

> Ακόμη δεν κυκλοφόρησε το MacBook Air ανακοινώθηκε και η θήκη του!


Το παρακανανε λίγο !

----------


## Flareman

Ψιτ, μάγκες, για να αποκλιμακώσουμε λίγο, τι γνώμη έχετε για τα άλλα που ανακοινώθηκαν;

Το Time Capsule ας πούμε;

----------


## nickolas2005

Πολύ καλή λύση. Σκέφτομαι να το αγοράσω.. Το ονομα δεν μου πολυαρεσει βέβαια..λολ

----------


## haHa

Ειναι τοσο αναγκαιο το ασυρματο ή τελος παντων μεσω lan backup ρε παιδια?? 

Μεχρι προσφατα που δεν υπηρχε το time maschine τι κανατε?
Χρειαζοσαστε πραγματι ασυρματο backup?
Δεν σας αρκει ενας εξωτερικος δισκος 500GB για το time mascine και θελετε ασυρματο backup?
Το λεω για να μην ξοδεψετε τοσο χρηματα.



*Εμενα προσωπικα μου αρεσε παρα πολυ το itunes movie rentals* .Δεν εχει ερθει βεβαια ακομα Ευρωπη..




*Τελος θα κανω μια προβλεψη:
το macbook air(ειδικα η φθηνη εκδοση με κανονικο σκληρο αντι για ssd) θα ζεσταινεται πολυ!* Το λεω αυτο και λογω του μικρου μεγεθους και λογω του καυτου παρελθοντος της apple με τα αρκετα ζεστα macbook και macbook pro*.

Δυσκολα θα το ακουμπας στα ποδια σου και αυτο ειναι ενα πολυ σημαντικο μειον για ultraportable φορητα,που υποτιθεται που υποτιθεται θα το εχεις συνεχεια μαζι σου και θα το λειτουργεις συχνα στα ποδια σου.
Μακαρι να βγω λαθος...



*για τα οποια (οχι μονο για τα πιο powerfull macbook pro,αλλα και για τα απλα macbook) επειδη ζεσταινονται αρκετα δε συστηνει τη χρηση τους στα ποδια και για αυτο το λογο δεν τα αποκαλει ποτε laptops, αλλα παντα notebooks-portables.

----------


## tasosgun

> *Εμενα προσωπικα μου αρεσε παρα πολυ το itunes movie rentals* .Δεν εχει ερθει βεβαια ακομα Ευρωπη..


Καλά αν έρθει εδώ στην ελλάδα θα κλείσουν πολλά Videoclubs.Αντί να την νοικιάσεις με μια 16mbps σύνδεση θα την κατεβάσεις σε ελάχιστο χρόνο.Και αν είναι δύο ευρώ η ενοικίαση,για ένα μήνα στην ουσία δεν νομίζω να ξαναπάω videoclub και να μην βρίσκω ταινία γιατί είναι νοικιασμένη ήδη.
Αντε ας έρθει ελλάδα σε κανα εξάμηνο.

----------


## stanitsas

Και εγώ παιδιά πάω καρφωτός για το νέο Apple TV!  :Smile: 

Το μόνο που δεν έχω καταλάβει στο site της Apple είναι τις διαφορές που έχει η νέα συσκευή με την παλιά.

Γνωρίζει κάποιος?

Όσο για την ενοικίαση ταινιών μέσω iTunes πιστεύετε πως θα λειτουργήσει στην Ελλάδα? :Thinking:

----------


## haHa

Απο οτι καταλαβα δεν εχει.
Απλα επεσε η τιμη του και προστεθηκαν αλλες λειτουργιες μεσω software.


Στα $229 το σκεφτομαι και εγω! (φυσικα να το πειραξουμε ωστε να παιζει divx ,να μπαινει ιντερνετ κλπ κλπ)

Εδω πχ το εχει καινουριο,σφραγισμενο και με τα μεταφορικα θα ερθει $200 = 140 ευρω :
http://cgi.ebay.com/Apple-TV-40GB-Si...QQcmdZViewItem

----------


## nickolas2005

Υπότιτλους να έχει βέβαια στα rentals... Γιατί αλλιως..

----------


## haHa

> Υπότιτλους να έχει βέβαια στα rentals... Γιατί αλλιως..


Σωστος!Ελληνικους δυσκολα θα εχει.


Αν εχει Αγγλικους,εγω βολευομαι..

Διαβαζα καπου ενα κολπακι για να μπορεσεις να νοικιασεις απο Ευρωπη απο το αμερικανικο site.
Αγοραζεις λεει μια apple gift card ,κανεις και κατι αλλα κολπα και εισαι κομπλε.

----------


## stanitsas

haHA εμπιστεύσαι τέτοιες αγορές?

Εγω ειμαι λίγο διστακτικός.Έχεις ξαναψωνίσει απο εκεί?

----------


## haHa

> haHA εμπιστεύσαι τέτοιες αγορές?
> 
> Εγω ειμαι λίγο διστακτικός.Έχεις ξαναψωνίσει απο εκεί?


Απο αυτον τον πωλητη οχι (αν και φαινεται εμπιστος λογω feedback).

Απο ebay ομως εχω ψωνισει 3 φορες χωρις κανενα προβλημα(η μια φορα ηταν το iPhone).

----------


## stanitsas

Εγω ενδιαφερομαι για το 160G.

Iσως επειδη δεν ξέρω την διαδικασία αγοράς απο ebay, να με φοβιζει αυτό.

Απο Ευρώπη έχουμε κάποιο μαγαζί καλό και έμπιστο?

----------


## axinosgr

Ωραίο το *Macbook Air*, αλλά θείε Στίβι νομίζω το παράκανες αυτή τη φορά... :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

* 1800$* για την *απλή έκδοση* και αμέσως στα *3100$* η *σούπερ έκδοση* και όλα αυτά γιατί... :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

Για τον ssd σκληρό σου δίσκο που στην αγορά οι ssd κυμαίνονται σε πολύ χαμηλότερες τιμές *(βλ. Πλαίσιο, 1, 2, 3)*... :Wink: 

Για την *ethernet θύρα* που δεν έχεις βάλει... :Thumb down: 

Για μια *δεύτερη usb θύρα* που για μένα είναι απαραίτητη σε ένα φορητό...

Για το *dvd-rw που απουσιάζει*... :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: ..._αλήθεια θείε Στίβι όταν κάτι λέγεται ότι είναι φορητό σημαίνει ότι όλα βρίσκονται μέσα του και όχι να κρέμονται σαν εντόσθια απέξω του...._ :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Και με τη μόνη δικαιολογία για το dvd-rw είναι το *εξωτερικό drive* ή αλλιώς η *ασύρματη κομπίνα που ονομάζεται "remote disc"*... :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Μου φαίνεται ότι αυτή τη φορά το *παράκανες σχεδιαστικά* καλά είναι το μικρό και λεπτό αλλά πάνω από όλα κοιτάμε να είναι και *λειτουργικό*.... :Wink: 

Ότι αφορά τη τιμή είναι *άουτς, δαγκώνει και πονάει*...πολύ άσχημα, *γι' αυτά που προσφέρεις*... :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

Το μόνο *θετικό* είναι το *φωτεινό πληκτρολόγιο* και το *μαγικό touchpad*... :One thumb up: 



Off Topic


*Αλλά και πάλι το θέλω......(βλ. υπογραφή μου)*

----------


## ariadgr

> Εγω ενδιαφερομαι για το 160G.
> 
> Iσως επειδη δεν ξέρω την διαδικασία αγοράς απο ebay, να με φοβιζει αυτό.
> 
> Απο Ευρώπη έχουμε κάποιο μαγαζί καλό και έμπιστο?


Εχουμε  :Smile:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Για τον ssd σκληρό σου δίσκο που στην αγορά οι ssd κυμαίνονται σε πολύ χαμηλότερες τιμές *(βλ. Πλαίσιο, 1, 2, 3)*...



Στο πλαίσιο είδα 32GB στις 2.5" και ο steve έχει 64GB στις 1.8", οπότε έχεις διπλάσιο προιόν, και πολύ μεγαλύτερη πυκνότητα (= ακριβότερο προιόν). Στο google, ο φτηνότερος 64ρης SSD που είδα είναι στα $1300+.

Για την αφαίρεση του οπτικού drive, συμφωνώ με 1000 με τον steve. Στα τσακίδια, αν μπορούσα να το βγάλω από το macbook μου και να βάλω στη θέση του κάτι χρήσιμο (2η μπαταρία, καλύτερη ψύκτρα, έξτρα θύρες), θα το έκανα.

Για τη 2η usb και την ethernet συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Με την μία usb, τι να πρωτοκάνεις;. Επιπλέον θα ήθελα, αντί να έχει μόνο line out να έχει αναλογική+οπτική θύρα όπως τα κανονικά macbooks, και ακόμα καλύτερα να κάνει και για είσοδο και για έξοδο.

----------


## axinosgr

> Στο πλαίσιο είδα 32GB στις 2.5" και ο steve έχει 64GB στις 1.8", οπότε έχεις διπλάσιο προιόν, και πολύ μεγαλύτερη πυκνότητα (= ακριβότερο προιόν). Στο google, ο φτηνότερος 64ρης SSD που είδα είναι στα $1300+.


OK, my bad, my bad.... :Smile: 


> Για την αφαίρεση του οπτικού drive, συμφωνώ με 1000 με τον steve. Στα τσακίδια, αν μπορούσα να το βγάλω από το macbook μου και να βάλω στη θέση του κάτι χρήσιμο (2η μπαταρία, καλύτερη ψύκτρα, έξτρα θύρες), θα το έκανα.


Και πώς θα τη παλεύεις χωρίς optical drive, εάν δεν έχεις και δεύτερο mac or pc.... :Thinking:  :Thinking: 
Ή θα πρέπει να κουβαλάς ένα optical drive συνεχώς μαζί σου ή κάποιο usb flash drive άνω των 10GB κατά την άποψη μου.


> Για τη 2η usb και την ethernet συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Με την μία usb, τι να πρωτοκάνεις;. Επιπλέον θα ήθελα, αντί να έχει μόνο line out να έχει αναλογική+οπτική θύρα όπως τα κανονικά macbooks, και ακόμα καλύτερα να κάνει και για είσοδο και για έξοδο.


+1000... :One thumb up:

----------


## haHa

Το optical drive δεν ειναι σημαντικη ελλειψη για ultraportable φορητο που θελεις να ειναι ελαφρυς και να το κουβαλας παντου μαζι σου.


Σημαντικοτατες ελλειψεις ειναι το ethernet,η μονο μια usb και το 3g wwan, γιατι πολυ απλα δεν σου επιτρεπουν να συνδεθεις παντους(ουτε καν στο γραφειο σου δεν μπορεις να συνδεθεις,που συνηθως δεν εχει wifi)
και ετσι εισαι αναγκασμενος να κουβαλας και να συνδεεις εξτρα περιφερειακα,οποτε παει περιπατο η φορητοτητα.

----------


## Πύρρος

> OK, my bad, my bad....Και πώς θα τη παλεύεις χωρίς optical drive, εάν δεν έχεις και δεύτερο mac or pc....
> Ή θα πρέπει να κουβαλάς ένα optical drive συνεχώς μαζί σου ή κάποιο usb flash drive άνω των 10GB κατά την άποψη μου.



Δεν έλεγα να πετάξουμε στα σκουπίδια τα οπτικά drives γενικά. Κατά κανόνα όμως δεν μου χρειάζονται όταν είμαι έξω, οπότε προτιμώ να μην το κουβαλάω κάθε μέρα για τη μιαμιση φορά το χρόνο που θα μου χρειαστεί έξω. Εκείνη τη μιάμιση φορά, θα κουβαλήσω μαζί το εξωτερικό, ή θα χάσω λίγη ώρα να αντιγράψω τα αρχεία με το ασύρματο ή θα φροντίσω να έχω μεγάλο φλασάκι μαζί.

----------


## haHa

Να πως θα μπορουσε να ηταν το macbook air:
http://www.dailytech.com/Report+Leno...ticle10400.htm

*13.3"* (με οθονη μεγαλυτερης αναλυσης),
*χαμηλοτερο βαρος* (ή ιδιο αν βαλεις μπαταρια μεγαλυτερη για να εχει μεγαλυτερη αυτονομια απο το macbook air),
παλι αρκετα λεπτο (οχι τοσο οσο το macbook air),
*με optical drive*,
αλλαγη μπαταριας ωστε να μπορεις να εχεις ως και 10 ωρες αυτονομια,
*gigabit ethernet*,
*3g wwan*,
wimax,
gps,
*3xusb*,
firewire,
card reader.

(Το μονο κακο ειναι οτι ειναι υποχρεωτικα με ssd,οποτε η τιμη του θα ειναι απαγορευτικη.)




*Μιλαμε για το κορυφαιο ultraportable!* Ακομα ελαφρυτερο και με περισσοτερες δυνατοτητες και με πληρεις δυνατοτητες δικτυωσης.Δεν χρειαζεται καν να κουβαλας τιποτα εξτρα για να συνδεθεις(οπως ειναι ολα τα φυσιολογικα ultraportable).





Αν και μου φαινεται πολυ καλο για να ειναι αληθινο.Μπορει να ειναι fake..

----------


## axinosgr

> Δεν έλεγα να πετάξουμε στα σκουπίδια τα οπτικά drives γενικά. Κατά κανόνα όμως δεν μου χρειάζονται όταν είμαι έξω, οπότε προτιμώ να μην το κουβαλάω κάθε μέρα για τη μιαμιση φορά το χρόνο που θα μου χρειαστεί έξω. Εκείνη τη μιάμιση φορά, θα κουβαλήσω μαζί το εξωτερικό, ή θα χάσω λίγη ώρα να αντιγράψω τα αρχεία με το ασύρματο ή θα φροντίσω να έχω μεγάλο φλασάκι μαζί.


OK!!!.... :One thumb up: 




> Να πως θα μπορουσε να ηταν το macbook air:.........
> ....(Το μονο κακο ειναι οτι ειναι υποχρεωτικα με ssd,οποτε η τιμη του θα ειναι απαγορευτικη.)


H τιμή θα τσιμπάει λογικά αλλά με χαλάει κάτι, το ποντίκι που είναι η κόκκινη κουκκίδα στο κέντρο του πληκτρολογίου, αυτή είναι πατέντα της IBM εάν θυμάμαι καλά... :Thinking: . Κατ' άλλα πετάει το μηχάνημα.... :One thumb up: 




> Αν και μου φαινεται πολυ καλο για να ειναι αληθινο.Μπορει να ειναι fake..


 Βρε λες..... :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

*@haHa:* Στο link που έδωσες στη 2 φωτογραφία το "Blank Bezel?", τι διάολο είναι..... :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## haHa

> H τιμή θα τσιμπάει λογικά αλλά με χαλάει κάτι, το ποντίκι που είναι η κόκκινη κουκκίδα στο κέντρο του πληκτρολογίου, αυτή είναι πατέντα της IBM εάν θυμάμαι καλά.... Κατ' άλλα πετάει το μηχάνημα....


Εχει και κανονικο touchpad και pointstick(αυτο που συνηθιζεται απο την ibm)





> *@haHa:* Στο link που έδωσες στη 2 φωτογραφία το "Blank Bezel?", τι διάολο είναι.....


Μαλλον εννοει οτι εκει μπορεις να βαλεις ή δευτερη μπαταρια ή dvd ή να το αφησεις κενο.(για να ειναι ελαφρυτερο)




Παντως αν ειναι αληθινο,ειναι απλα οτι καλυτερο και με διαφορα.
Οπως φανταζομαι και η τιμη του (πανω απο $3000,μην πω γυρω στα $4000) .
Αν εβγαινε και χωρις ssd για εμας τους φτωχους...


Εδω πιο αναλυτικα τα χαρακτηριστικα του:
http://gizmodo.com/346797/ultralight...hinkpad-leaked

----------


## tsopanos

Αρκεί να τα βάλεις δίπλα δίπλα για να δεις πόσο "μπροστά" είναι το macbook air.

α) από σχεδίαση
β) από ποιότητα, και φυσικά,
γ) από λειτουργικό σύστημα

Μην παρασέρνεστε και συγκρίνετε τεχνικές προδιαγραφές. Ένας υπερφορητός είναι πολύ περισσότερο από αυτό.






> Να πως θα μπορουσε να ηταν το macbook air:
> http://www.dailytech.com/Report+Leno...ticle10400.htm
> 
> *13.3"* (με οθονη μεγαλυτερης αναλυσης),
> *χαμηλοτερο βαρος* (ή ιδιο αν βαλεις μπαταρια μεγαλυτερη για να εχει μεγαλυτερη αυτονομια απο το macbook air),
> παλι αρκετα λεπτο (οχι τοσο οσο το macbook air),
> *με optical drive*,
> αλλαγη μπαταριας ωστε να μπορεις να εχεις ως και 10 ωρες αυτονομια,
> *gigabit ethernet*,
> ...

----------


## haHa

> Αρκεί να τα βάλεις δίπλα δίπλα για να δεις πόσο "μπροστά" είναι το macbook air.
> 
> α) από σχεδίαση
> β) από ποιότητα, και φυσικά,
> γ) από λειτουργικό σύστημα
> 
> Μην παρασέρνεστε και συγκρίνετε τεχνικές προδιαγραφές. Ένας υπερφορητός είναι πολύ περισσότερο από αυτό.


Για το α) και το γ) θα συμφωνησω.Το εχω πει και εδω:



> Κατα τα αλλα ,σαν προιον ενδιαφερει αυτους που προτιμανε το design και αυτους που θελουν υποχρεωτικα mac os x.


Για το β) τα ibm thinkpad δεν θεωρουνται τυχαια τοπ σε αυτον τον τομεα και για αυτο τα προτιμουν οι επαγγελματιες.Ειναι ισως οτι καλυτερο μπορεις να βρεις σε φορητους απο αποψη ποιοτητας.


*Και τα ultraportable εχουν σχεση με τις προδιαγραφες:
οχι με την ταχυτητα,αλλα με τις δυνατοτητες δικτυωσης,την αυτονομια,το βαρος.*
Και το macbook air χωλαινει στις δυνατοτητες δικτυωσης(πιθανοτατα λιγο και στην αυτονομια,αλλα αυτο θα δειξει).





Αλλωστε δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι σχεδον ολα τα υπερφορητα ενσωματωνουν οχι απλα wifi και ethernet,αλλα και 3g wwan(που δεν ενσωματωνουν αλλοι μεγαλυτεροι φορητοι).
Το κανουν αυτο γιατι σαν ultraprortable οφειλουν να μπορουν να συνδεθουν οπου και αν βρισκονται(σε αντιθεση πχ με μεγαλυτερους φορητους) χωρις να κουβαλας εξτρα πραγματα.
Και δυστυχως το macbook air δεν εχει ουτε 3g,ουτε ethernet.
Οποτε απλα για να συνδεθεις στο γραφειο σου πρεπει να κουβαλας εξτρα ενα usb to ethernet που σου τρωει και τη μοναδικη usb.





Oποτε επαναλαμβανω:
για οποιον δεν εντυπωσιαστει απο το design του και δεν θελει υποχρεωτικα mac os x,υπαρχουν καλυτερες λυσεις που υλοποιουν καλυτερο αυτο που υποσχονται:
ειναι ultraportable με ολη την σημασια της λεξεως γιατι μπορουν να συνδεθουν παντου (ethernet και 3g wwan) χωρις να κουβαλας εξτρα πραγματα.



Το macbook air oμως παραμενει ενα εξαιρετικα ομορφο μηχανημα ,το πιο λεπτο(αν και ειπαμε οτι το παχος δεν εχει τοση σημασια οσο το βαρος ή δυνατοτητες δικτυωσεις), 
ειναι οτι πρεπει για απλη χρηση πχ μεσα στο σπιτι κλπ,αλλα να σε ακολουθει παντα μαζι σου θα σε δυσκολεψει αρκετα παραπανω απο οτι αλλα υπερφορητα γιατι δεν μπορει πολυ απλα να συνδεθει παντου στο ιντερνετ.

----------


## haHa

Διαβαζω το review της engadget για το macbook air.

2 πραγματα μου τραβηξαν την προσοχη:
*α)* εχει υποχρεωτικα glossy οθονη!! Ειναι δυνατον σε υπερφορητο που θα τον λειτουργεις συχνα εξω να βαλεις glossy(που με τον ηλιο δεν βλεπεις πολλα) οθονη ? Κατα τα αλλα ,λεει ειναι εξαιρετικη η οθονη.
*β)* μικρη σχετικα αυτονομια ,οπως ειχα πει .

Συγκεκριμενα:



> Under lighter usage (browsing, some audio playback, no movies) we got closer to 3 hours and 35 minutes.


Ειναι σχετικα μικρη αυτονομια για υπερφορητο. (Μεταξυ μας,μαλλον εχει μικροτερη αυτονομια και απο το macbook,ισως και απο το macbook pro.Ιδια αυτονομια εχουν και 15.4" φορητα 3 χρονων )
*Αλλα υπερφορητα εχουν 6+ ωρες αυτονομια με παρομοια χρηση.*


Κατα τα αλλα λεει οτι ειναι πανεμορφο,με κορυφαιο πληκτρολογιο και αρκετα γρηγορο(ισως απο τα πιο γρηγορα) υπερφορητο.Πολυ ποιοτικη κατασκευη επισης.
Τα χωνει για την ελλειψη ethernet και 3g ,που ειναι απαραιτητα για υπερφορητα.
Επισης τα χωνει και για την μπαταρια που δεν αλλαζει.(αυτο ειναι και απαραιτητο για να κουβαλας αλλη μια μπαταρια για αυξημενη αυτονομια)

Επισης η μια usb που εχει ,για να βαλεις μερικα usb flash drives και ολα τα 3g usb modems, θελει επεκταση καλωδιου,δηλαδη να κρεμονται,γιατι δε χωρανε να μπουν.




Καταληγει οτι ισως να μην κανει για τους περισσοτερους που ψαχνουν υπερφορητο(λογω ελλειψεων και τιμης),
αλλα ειναι πολυ ομορφο και με την λεπτοτητα του εκανε σημαντικο innovation στο χωρο των φορητων.




Οποτε ισχυουν για εμενα αυτα που ελεγα και προηγουμενως:



> ...
> 
> Και τα ultraportable εχουν σχεση με τις προδιαγραφες:
> οχι με την ταχυτητα,αλλα με τις δυνατοτητες δικτυωσης,την αυτονομια,το βαρος.
> Και το macbook air χωλαινει στις δυνατοτητες δικτυωσης(πιθανοτατα λιγο και στην αυτονομια,αλλα αυτο θα δειξει).
> 
> ...
> 
> για οποιον δεν εντυπωσιαστει απο το design του και δεν θελει υποχρεωτικα mac os x,υπαρχουν καλυτερες λυσεις που υλοποιουν καλυτερο αυτο που υποσχονται:
> ...

----------


## nickolas2005

Ασχετο αλλα ημουν σημερα στο πλαισιο και εβλεπα αλλα υπερφορητα με τιμες γυρω στα 3000... 

Εγω θα περιμενω την επόμενη εκδοση του Macbook Air. Iσως "διορθώσουν" κάποια πράγματα.

----------


## haHa

> Ασχετο αλλα ημουν σημερα στο πλαισιο και εβλεπα αλλα υπερφορητα με τιμες γυρω στα 3000...


Aν πραγματικα ψαχνεις για υπερφορητο,δες και αυτο:
http://www.play247.gr/index.php?main...oducts_id=7697

Πλεονεκτηματα:
Καλη τιμη,3 χρονια εγγυηση,ποιοτικη κατασκευη απο μαγνησιο,6+ ωρες *πραγματικης* αυτονομιας,
δυνατοτητα για ενσωματωμενο 3g,gigabit ethernet, 2xusb,firewire,optical drive και ιδιο βαρος με το macbook air.

Μειονεκτηματα:
εχει μικροτερη οθονη απο το Air ,δεν τρεχει mac os x, πιο αργη cpu , πιο χοντρο και πιο ασχημο! :Wink: 



Αλλα τα προτερηματα ειναι το Α και το Ω για εναν υπερφορητο και ειναι τα πρωτα που κοιταει οποιος πραγματικα εχει αναγκη εναν υπερφορητο.





> Εγω θα περιμενω την επόμενη εκδοση του Macbook Air. Iσως "διορθώσουν" κάποια πράγματα.


+1
Εγω θα το ηθελα λιγο πιο χοντρο(ωστε να χωρεσουν τιποτα εκει μεσα),αλλα με μεγαλυτερη μπαταρια,3g,ethernet και 2xusb.
Το optical drive δεν ειναι απαραιτητο.

Και σε ultraportable μπορω να ανεχτω και πιο αργη cpu.

----------


## nickolas2005

Ποιο χοντρο δεν προκειται να γίνει. Απλως ίσως καταφερουν να χωρέσουν περισσότερα εκει μέσα.

υγ. Ενα επισης σημαντικο γεγονος ειναι οτι τρεχει MAC OS.

----------


## haHa

> Ποιο χοντρο δεν προκειται να γίνει. Απλως ίσως καταφερουν να χωρέσουν περισσότερα εκει μέσα.
> 
> υγ. Ενα επισης σημαντικο γεγονος ειναι οτι τρεχει MAC OS.


Εγω λεω απλα οτι δε θα με ενοχλουσε να ειναι λιγο πιο χοντρο,αλλα να εχει τουλαχιστον τα βασικα..

Και για να χωρεσει μια ethernet (και εννοω το εξωτερικο κλιπ της ethernet και οχι το κυκλωμα) θα επρεπε να ειναι λιγο πιο χοντρο.
Επισης αν ειχε το ιδιο παχος με το τωρινο,αλλα απλα δε λεπταινε χωρις λογο στην ακρη(δηλαδη να ειχε σταθερο παχος),θα μπορουσαν να ειχαν βαλει μεγαλυτερη μπαταρια και φυσικα κυκλωμα 3g και πολλα αλλα.





........Auto merged post: haHa added 31 Minutes and 22 Seconds later........

Τελος, θετικο απο το review της engadget ειναι οτι το φορητο δεν ζεσταινεται (προσωπικα το φοβομουν αυτο το θεμα):



> We were a little disappointed when Steve announced this wasn't the new power-efficient, lower-heat 45nm Penryn chip design, but in the time we've played with the Air, *it's still rarely managed to output enough heat to raise an eyebrow. This is actually a laptop that belongs on your lap -- without any fear of sterility.*

----------


## nikosl

Μα να μήν χωράει usb stick? Τί σόι ultraportable είναι αν πρέπει να κουβαλάς μαζί σου
1. Επέκταση usb
2. Usb hub
3. Wireless router με καμιά θύρα ethernet
4.Καλώδιο για το mini-dvi αν θες να κάνεις παρουσίαση
5.Γεννήτρια
6.Optical drive
7.Bluetooth
8.3g card


Σορρυ αλλά αυτό λέγεται καταμακελεμένο macbook όχι ultraportable. Αν είναι να κουβαλάω το macbook air σε φάκελο και να θέλω και ένα σακ-βουαγιαζ για τα υπόλοιπα, προφανώς έχει αποτύχει στον τομέα της φορητότητας. Τώρα αν για κάποιον είναι αντικείμενο πόθου λόγω design,ή macos, ας το πάρει, οι άλλοι όμως ας στραφούν σε άλλες λύσεις.

----------


## haHa

Bluetooth εχει!

Oποτε απλα χρειαζεσαι:

1. Επέκταση usb
2. Usb hub
3. usb to ethernet
4.Καλώδιο για το mini-dvi αν θες να κάνεις παρουσίαση
5.Γεννήτρια
6.Optical drive
7.3g card


Ειπαμε για ultraportable δεν πολυ κανει....



Kαι για να κανουμε και λιγο χαβαλε:




Close one!

----------


## nikosl

> Bluetooth εχει!.


Σοβαρά? :Worthy: 
Κάτσε να σηκώσω ενα 3χιλιαρο να το προπαραγγείλω!!!!!!!!!!!! :Laughing:

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Χάνετε το νόημα. Η ethernet δεν είναι απαραίτητη, τη στιγμή που ένα ασύρματο router βρίσκεται σχεδόν παντού, από το σπίτι μέχρι το γραφείο. Σε περιπτώσεις κίνησης, όπως αεροπλάνο, τρένο, είναι ιδανικό λόγω μεγέθους, καθώς χωράει σε οποιοδήποτε χαρτοφύλακα. Επέκταση USB; Γιατί, εφόσον μπαίνει κανονικά οποιαδήποτε συσκευή; 3g; Κάνεις την ίδια δουλιά μέσω του bluetooth κινητού, εκτός του ότι το 3g δεν είναι διαδεδομένο στις ΕΠΑ.
Συζητάμε για το Αμέρικα παίδες. Συμφωνώ ότι είναι υποφορητό χωρίς δυνατότητες, αλλά ολόκληρος ο σχεδιασμός κινήθηκε γύρω από το concept του "αέρα". Απευθύνεται σε άλλο πελατολόγιο. Σκεφτείτε το εξής: Έρχεται για μια γρήγορη παρουσίαση ένας κουστουμάτος, βγάζει το MacBook Air και κάνει την παρουσίαση με αυτό. Δίνει άλλον αέρα ή όχι; Πώς θα μιλήσεις π.χ. για το εντυπωσιακό νέο design του εταιρικού προϊόντος σου, αν κουβαλάς ένα τετραγωνισμένο κουτί που μοιάζει με pick-up αγροτικό; Άλλη χρησιμότητα στο ένα, άλλη στο άλλο.
Ποντάρει στο design η Apple, κι αυτό το κατέχει πολύ καλά. Το ξέρεις πολύ καλά haHa, μιας κι εσύ ο ίδιος έπεσες στα δίχτυα του iPhone, ενώ συγκριτικά με ένα άλλο κινητό της αγοράς είναι υποδεέστερο.

----------


## nikosl

Επέτρεψέ μου να σου πώ ότι ένα toshiba portege, δεν μου φαίνεται καθόλου τετραγωνισμένο ντάτσουν. Κάθε άλλο...

----------


## haHa

> Χάνετε το νόημα. Η ethernet δεν είναι απαραίτητη, τη στιγμή που ένα ασύρματο router βρίσκεται σχεδόν παντού, από το σπίτι μέχρι το γραφείο. Σε περιπτώσεις κίνησης, όπως αεροπλάνο, τρένο, είναι ιδανικό λόγω μεγέθους, καθώς χωράει σε οποιοδήποτε χαρτοφύλακα. Επέκταση USB; Γιατί, εφόσον μπαίνει κανονικά οποιαδήποτε συσκευή; 3g; Κάνεις την ίδια δουλιά μέσω του bluetooth κινητού, εκτός του ότι το 3g δεν είναι διαδεδομένο στις ΕΠΑ.
> Συζητάμε για το Αμέρικα παίδες. Συμφωνώ ότι είναι υποφορητό χωρίς δυνατότητες, αλλά ολόκληρος ο σχεδιασμός κινήθηκε γύρω από το concept του "αέρα". Απευθύνεται σε άλλο πελατολόγιο. Σκεφτείτε το εξής: Έρχεται για μια γρήγορη παρουσίαση ένας κουστουμάτος, βγάζει το MacBook Air και κάνει την παρουσίαση με αυτό. Δίνει άλλον αέρα ή όχι; Πώς θα μιλήσεις π.χ. για το εντυπωσιακό νέο design του εταιρικού προϊόντος σου, αν κουβαλάς ένα τετραγωνισμένο κουτί που μοιάζει με pick-up αγροτικό; Άλλη χρησιμότητα στο ένα, άλλη στο άλλο.
> Ποντάρει στο design η Apple, κι αυτό το κατέχει πολύ καλά. Το ξέρεις πολύ καλά haHa, μιας κι εσύ ο ίδιος έπεσες στα δίχτυα του iPhone, ενώ συγκριτικά με ένα άλλο κινητό της αγοράς είναι υποδεέστερο.


Πονταρει στο design η apple και χανει τα αυτονοητα.
Θα μπορουσε πολυ απλα να το ειχε κανει με ιδιο μεγιστο παχος,αλλα σταθερο παχος και να μην λεπταινει χωρις λογο στην ακρη.
Τοτε θα χωραγε και μεγαλυτερη ματαρια και 3g.

Οσο για το ασυρματο,δυστυχως στις δουλειες - γραφεια τουλαχιστον εδω δεν παιζει.
Και αυτος που λες για περιπτωσεις κινησης πχ τρενο,πουλμαν,καραβια,πολυ απλα να σου πω οτι τα αλλα υπερφορητα λογω 3g μπορουν να εχουν και ιντερνετ σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις σε αντιθεση με το air.

Και οσο οτι χωραει παντου,ολα τα υπερφορητα χωρανε παντου.
Και το iPhone δεν το πηρα για το design ,αλλα για τις λειτουργιες-δυνατοτητες.Οθονη ,μνημη και interface.



Και επαναλαμβανω:
*σκεψου το macbook air ακριβως ιδιο,απλα με μη μεταβαλλομενο παχος.
Τοτε θα ειχε και μπαταρια και 3g και πιθανον ethernet και usb.
Παλι θα ηταν πανεμορφο και θα το επαιρνε ο κουστουματος!
*
Αλλωστε τα υπερφορητα δεν τα θελουν μονο οι κοστουματοι για τις παρουσιασεις,τα υπερφορητα τα θελουμε και για δουλεια.
*Αλλα υπερφορητο με ανταπτορες,μικρη μπαταρια,εξτρα usb to ethernet και no 3g δεν ειναι ακριβως υπερφορητο.*


Ο αερας που αφησε το air (και ολοι οι μακαδες ειχαν πορωθει) ηδη εχει πεσει,γιατι πολυ απλα δεν αποτελει υπερφορητο με ολη τη σημασια της λεξης. Αλλωστε τι air ειναι αυτο,αν δεν μπορει να συνδεθει μεσω 3g ή wimax???

----------


## Οβελίξ

Nikosl, τα έχουμε ξαναπεί. Το concept "κουβαλάω όλα τα προικιά του φορητού μαζί μου" δεν παίζει, δεν υπάρχει, πώς το λένε. Δουλεύω με φορητούς δέκα χρόνια, ταξιδεύω συνέχεια και είμαι εκτός γραφείου κάμποσες ώρες την εβδομάδα. USB hub δεν είχα ποτέ για το φορητό ή επέκταση κλπ. Μάλλον κατέφυγες σε υπερβολές για να στηρίξεις την άποψή σου. 

Στην ηλικία σου και με την επαγγελματική (ποιά?) εμπειρία σου θα έπρεπε να μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος στη χρησιμότητα ή μή ενός μηχανήματος. Αν η εμπειρία σου με τους υπολογιστές είναι παιχνίδια, ίντερνετ και σχολικές ή φοιτητικές εργασίες τότε σόρι, αλλά δεν έχεις ολοκληρωμένη γνώση. Εννοείται ότι μπορείς να πεις την άποψή σου. Αλλά μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος, στα μάτια των έμπειρων είναι ολοφάνερο πόσο λάθος έχεις.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Αυτό προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω haHa, ότι δεν απευθύνεται σε κανέναν από σας το MacBook Air, ούτε και σε μένα φυσικά. Αν το MacBook Air είχε σταθερό πάχος θα ήταν ακόμα ένα φορητό της σειράς. Έκανε τη διαφορά στο design, και για τα δεδομένα της Αμερικής, θα δεις ότι θα κερδίσει. Δεν είμαι businessman, αλλά όταν ταξιδεύω Αθήνα-Θεσσαλονίκη-Μυτιλήνη ή μετακινούμαι μέσα στην πόλη από τη δουλιά στο σπίτι και στη σχολή, δεν έχω τίποτε άλλο από ένα Powerbook και το τροφοδοτικό του. Δεν έχω χρειαστεί ποτέ μου ethernet. Δεν έχω χρειαστεί ποτέ μου δεύτερη USB. Δεν έχω χρειαστεί ποτέ μου οπτικό dirve. Φαντάσου τώρα κάποιον ο οποίος ταξιδεύει μόνο με μια τσάντα το δρομολόγιο Βοστώνη-Νέα Υόρκη, ή και Αθήνα Θεσσαλονίκη. Το MacBook Air είναι φορητό για να το παίρνεις και να φεύγεις. Μου βάζεις το 3g ως επιχείρημα, η Αμερική δεν είναι Ευρώπη στο θέμα των κινητών. Θα σκεφτείς με τα αμερικάνικα δεδομένα αν θες να κατανοήσεις γιατί το έβγαλε έτσι κι όχι αλλιώς. Στο μόνο μείον που συμφωνώ, είναι η μπαταρία που δεν αλλάζει.
Είμαι macάς εδώ και 15 χρόνια, αλλά δεν έχω πορωθεί με το MBA, γιατί απλά δεν είναι για την Ελλάδα.
Η Apple εδώ και 10 χρόνια, από τότε που γύρισε ο Jobs, κοιτάει πρώτα και κύρια το design. Αναγνωρίζεις με την πρώτη ματιά έναν Macintosh, ένα iPod, ένα iPhone, το AppleTV, το MacOS X. Όπως φαίνεται, δεν χάνει ούτε τα αυτονόητα, γιατί έχει την κυριαρχία στα φορητά music players και τα online music stores, το μερίδιο του Macintosh ανεβαίνει συνεχώς, το iPhone έχει γίνει παγκόσμιο φαινόμενο. Εκεί κρίνεται μια εταιρεία, όχι στο τί λένε οι ψαγμένοι και οι "ψαγμένοι".

----------


## Οβελίξ

Κορυφαίο παράδειγμα το iPhone με τις δεκάδες "ελλείψεις" του. Φωτιά πήραν τα φόρουμ για την οθόνη που σίγουρα θα χαράζει, τη μη ύπαρξη 3G που θα "σκοτώσει" τις πωλήσεις, τα MMS που δεν στέλνει (πόσα στέλνουμε το μήνα? 3?), άλλος ήθελε GPS, άλλος ήθελε να σου στρώνει το κρεβάτι. Το τηλεφωνάκι έχει πουλήσει 4.000.000 κομμάτια σε 6 μήνες (20.000 την ημέρα) και έμειναν τα ποστ των "σχετικών" στα φόρουμ με τα κηδειόχαρτα. 

Να θυμηθώ το iPod? "Πού πάει χωρίς ραδιόφωνο? Αλλα mp3 players προσφέρουν περισσότερα σε καλύτερη τιμή". Εεετσι. Οταν παρουσιάστηκε το 2001 οι περισσότεροι από τους "ειδικούς" του φόρουμ πήγαιναν ακόμη στην πρώτη γυμνασίου. Με 120 εκατ κομμάτια ως τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο είναι το πιο πετυχημένο mp3 player στην ιστορία. Και χωρίς ραδιόφωνο και με ακριβότερη τιμή.

Και φτάσαμε στο MBA. Άντε πάλι τα ίδια. "Που πάει χωρίς δεύτερο USB?" λέει ο ένας "αμα μου γραψει ο φίλος μου CD με φωτογραφίες πού θα το δω?" λέει ο άλλος. Κάποιος θέλει έθερνετ γιατί "πουθενά δεν βρίσκεις wireless". Αν ήταν έτσι φίλε δεν θα το λέγανε Macbook Air αλλά MacBook Cable. 

Ας μην τα ξαναλέμε. Το ΜΒΑ δεν είναι μηχάνημα που τα κάνει όλα και κανείς δεν είπε ότι είναι έτσι. Για αυτές τις δουλειές υπάρχει το MBP. Το να λέει κάποιος ότι το ΜΒΑ είναι ελλιπές επειδή δεν έχει οπτικό drive είναι σαν να λέει ότι το Smart είναι μάπα επειδή δεν έχει μεγάλο πορτ παγκάζ. Χάνει το point. Γκέγκε?

----------


## nikosl

usb stick είναι αλήθεια ότι δεν έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει ποτε?

----------


## giorgos_k

> Κορυφαίο παράδειγμα το iPhone με τις δεκάδες "ελλείψεις" του. Φωτιά πήραν τα φόρουμ για την οθόνη που σίγουρα θα χαράζει, τη μη ύπαρξη 3G που θα "σκοτώσει" τις πωλήσεις, τα MMS που δεν στέλνει (πόσα στέλνουμε το μήνα? 3?), άλλος ήθελε GPS, άλλος ήθελε να σου στρώνει το κρεβάτι. Το τηλεφωνάκι έχει πουλήσει 4.000.000 κομμάτια σε 6 μήνες (20.000 την ημέρα) και έμειναν τα ποστ των "σχετικών" στα φόρουμ με τα κηδειόχαρτα. 
> 
> Να θυμηθώ το iPod? "Πού πάει χωρίς ραδιόφωνο? Αλλα mp3 players προσφέρουν περισσότερα σε καλύτερη τιμή". Εεετσι. Οταν παρουσιάστηκε το 2001 οι περισσότεροι από τους "ειδικούς" του φόρουμ πήγαιναν ακόμη στην πρώτη γυμνασίου. Με 120 εκατ κομμάτια ως τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο είναι το πιο πετυχημένο mp3 player στην ιστορία. Και χωρίς ραδιόφωνο και με ακριβότερη τιμή.
> 
> Και φτάσαμε στο MBA. Άντε πάλι τα ίδια. "Που πάει χωρίς δεύτερο USB?" λέει ο ένας "αμα μου γραψει ο φίλος μου CD με φωτογραφίες πού θα το δω?" λέει ο άλλος. Κάποιος θέλει έθερνετ γιατί "πουθενά δεν βρίσκεις wireless". Αν ήταν έτσι φίλε δεν θα το λέγανε Macbook Air αλλά MacBook Cable. 
> 
> Ας μην τα ξαναλέμε. Το ΜΒΑ δεν είναι μηχάνημα που τα κάνει όλα και κανείς δεν είπε ότι είναι έτσι. Για αυτές τις δουλειές υπάρχει το MBP. Το να λέει κάποιος ότι το ΜΒΑ είναι ελλιπές επειδή δεν έχει οπτικό drive είναι σαν να λέει ότι το Smart είναι μάπα επειδή δεν έχει μεγάλο πορτ παγκάζ. Χάνει το point. Γκέγκε?



+1 Εύγε
Αγοράζοντας προιόν Apple δεν αγοράζω μόνο hardware, επενδύω σε μια νοοτροπία και καλαισθησία. Λειτουργικότητα+στυλ, ποιότητα ζωής

----------


## haHa

> USB hub δεν είχα ποτέ για το φορητό ή επέκταση κλπ. Μάλλον κατέφυγες σε υπερβολές για να στηρίξεις την άποψή σου.


Usb hub δεν χρειαστηκες ,γιατι ο φορητος σου εχει πανω απο 1 usb.

Επισης στον φορητο σου μπορεις να συνδεσεις ολα τα usb stick,ανεξαρτητου παχους ή οχι.
Αυτο δεν μπορεις να το κανεις στο air ,για αυτο αναφερθηκε το Ηub.






> Αυτό προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω haHa, ότι δεν απευθύνεται σε κανέναν από σας το MacBook Air, ούτε και σε μένα φυσικά. Αν το MacBook Air είχε σταθερό πάχος θα ήταν ακόμα ένα φορητό της σειράς. Έκανε τη διαφορά στο design, και για τα δεδομένα της Αμερικής, θα δεις ότι θα κερδίσει. Δεν είμαι businessman, αλλά όταν ταξιδεύω Αθήνα-Θεσσαλονίκη-Μυτιλήνη ή μετακινούμαι μέσα στην πόλη από τη δουλιά στο σπίτι και στη σχολή, δεν έχω τίποτε άλλο από ένα Powerbook και το τροφοδοτικό του. Δεν έχω χρειαστεί ποτέ μου ethernet. Δεν έχω χρειαστεί ποτέ μου δεύτερη USB. Δεν έχω χρειαστεί ποτέ μου οπτικό dirve. Φαντάσου τώρα κάποιον ο οποίος ταξιδεύει μόνο με μια τσάντα το δρομολόγιο Βοστώνη-Νέα Υόρκη, ή και Αθήνα Θεσσαλονίκη. Το MacBook Air είναι φορητό για να το παίρνεις και να φεύγεις. Μου βάζεις το 3g ως επιχείρημα, η Αμερική δεν είναι Ευρώπη στο θέμα των κινητών. Θα σκεφτείς με τα αμερικάνικα δεδομένα αν θες να κατανοήσεις γιατί το έβγαλε έτσι κι όχι αλλιώς.


Επειδη η dell που πουλαει κυριως Αμερικη και πουλαει σαν τρελη στην Αμερικη,κατι θα ξερει και εχει βαλει στους υπερφορητους της 3g και ethernet...
Το επιχειρημα για το 3g και Αμερικη ειναι ακυρο γιατι υπαρχει παντα και το edge...
Τελος παντων ,μπορει να πουλησει τελικως και ποσως μας ενδιαφερει,εκτιμησεις κανουμε.
Αλλα ακομα και στην απο εκει πλευρα (ακομα και η engadget που ειναι πολυ apple friendly) 
τα χωνει λιγο στο air.

Και καταληγουμε οτι το air λοιπον δεν θα πουλησει σε αυτους που ψαχνουν εναν υπερφορητο στην Αμερικη,
αλλα σε αυτους που ψαχνουν το design και οχι την φορητοτητα,γιατι πολυ απλα το air δεν προσφερει ακριβως φορητοτητα.(δες μπαταρια και εξτρα τσουμπλεκια που χρειαζεσαι)







> Και φτάσαμε στο MBA. Άντε πάλι τα ίδια. "Που πάει χωρίς δεύτερο USB?" λέει ο ένας "αμα μου γραψει ο φίλος μου CD με φωτογραφίες πού θα το δω?" λέει ο άλλος. Κάποιος θέλει έθερνετ γιατί "πουθενά δεν βρίσκεις wireless". Αν ήταν έτσι φίλε δεν θα το λέγανε Macbook Air αλλά MacBook Cable.


Μα μεταξυ μας ειναι cable ,οταν για να συνδεσεις ενα απλο usb stick χρειαζεσαι εξτρα καλωδιο ή για να συνδεθεις στο ιντερνετ καπου που δεν εχει wifi χρειαζεσαι παλι καλωδια.
Τα αλλα υπερφορητα πραγματι δεν χρειαζονται καλωδια και δικαιολογουν περισσοτερο τον ορο "air" .





> Ας μην τα ξαναλέμε. Το ΜΒΑ δεν είναι μηχάνημα που τα κάνει όλα και κανείς δεν είπε ότι είναι έτσι. Για αυτές τις δουλειές υπάρχει το MBP. Το να λέει κάποιος ότι το ΜΒΑ είναι ελλιπές επειδή δεν έχει οπτικό drive είναι σαν να λέει ότι το Smart είναι μάπα επειδή δεν έχει μεγάλο πορτ παγκάζ. Χάνει το point. Γκέγκε?


Σκεψου ομως οτι υπαρχουν αλλα smart (υπερφορητα) που εχουν τεραστιο πορτ παγκαζ (3g,ethernet,αυτονομια,usb)







Τελος ,για να καταληξω:
Συμφωνα με τους χρηστες υπερφορητων και τις αναγκες τους ,αλλα και απο τα υπερφορητα των εταιριων υπαρχουν καποια βασικα πραγματα που πρεπει να εχει ενας υπερφορητος:
*ελαφρυς,μικρος,αυτονομια,δυνατοτητες δικτυωσης.*
Ο air στην αυτονομια δεν τα παει καλα και στις δυνατοτητες δικτυωσης τα παει χαλια..




Και οποιος λεει οτι σε εναν υπερφορητο δεν χρειαζονται δυνατοτητες δικτυωσης,ας το πει τοτε στην dell ,στην hp ,στην toshiba που φτιαχνουν τοπ υπερφορητα και ειναι στα μονα μοντελα που βαζουν 3g και στα κανονικα(οχι υπερφορητα) δεν βαζουν.
Καποιο λογο θα εχουν για να βαζουν μονο  σε υπερφορητα 3g και φυσικα ethernet..

*Πολυ απλα γιατι στα υπερφορητα ειναι που υπαρχει η αναγκη να συνδεονται απο παντου.
Αυτο το air δεν το κανει.
*
Και μαζι με την αυτονομια του θα ειναι ενας σημαντικος παραγοντας ανασταλτικος για την αγορα του.










*
Πραγματικα ,ομως δεν αντεχω να ακουω επιχειρηματα οτι στα υπερφορητα θελεις μονο wireless και οχι ethernet και 3g.*
Ειναι απλα αστειο!

........Auto merged post: haHa added 26 Minutes and 11 Seconds later........




> Κορυφαίο παράδειγμα το iPhone με τις δεκάδες "ελλείψεις" του. Φωτιά πήραν τα φόρουμ για την οθόνη που σίγουρα θα χαράζει, τη μη ύπαρξη 3G που θα "σκοτώσει" τις πωλήσεις, τα MMS που δεν στέλνει (πόσα στέλνουμε το μήνα? 3?), άλλος ήθελε GPS, άλλος ήθελε να σου στρώνει το κρεβάτι. Το τηλεφωνάκι έχει πουλήσει 4.000.000 κομμάτια σε 6 μήνες (20.000 την ημέρα) και έμειναν τα ποστ των "σχετικών" στα φόρουμ με τα κηδειόχαρτα.


Μια παρατηρηση:
Χωρις να θελω να μπω σε διαμαχη,το iPhone εχει ψιλοπατωσει στην Ευρωπη...

Τελος,αρκετες απο τις διαμαρτυριες για το iPhone οταν βγηκε ηταν η τιμη του.Και με την ακριβη τιμη του το iPhone δεν πουλαγε και πολυ στην Αμερικη.
Με την μειωση αρχισαν και ανεβηκαν οι πωλησεις στην Αμερικη.

Σε Ευρωπη δεν τα παει καλα,που γνωριζουμε ποσο πιο απαιτητικη ειναι η αγορα της Ευρωπης στο θεμα κινητων...(δεν αρκουνται σε ενα χρεπι motorola, οπως οι Αμερικανοι)
Στην Αμερικη που υπαρχουν αρκετοι μακαδες πουλησε καλα,αφοτου εγινε η μειωση.Εκει οι παραδοσιακες εταιριες (nokia,se) δεν πουλανε σχεδον τιποτα.


Υ.Γ.: Παλι καλα που ξεκλειδωσε και ετσι μπορουμε να το αποκτησουμε αισθητα φθηνοτερα(περιπου στην μιση τιμη εστω και χωρις σιγουρη εγγυηση).
Εκτιμαται οτι 1 στα 3 iPhone που πουληθηκαν ειναι hacked ,χωρις συμβολαιο.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Πρόσεξε λίγο τί γράφεις εσύ ο ίδιος: Το iPhone έχει ψιλοπατώσει στην Ευρώπη, γιατί είναι απαιτητική η αγορά της Ευρώπης στο θέμα των κινητών. Αυτό ακριβώς που γράφω κι εγώ. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι, αλλά ήταν συνήθης πρακτική κάποιος Αμερικάνος να μην έδινε τον αριθμό του κινητού του, γιατί χρεωνόταν και ο ίδιος στις εισερχόμενες, κι αυτό πριν 3 χρόνια μόλις. Η Αμερική είναι πίσω, και το 3g δεν είναι κάτι που είναι must για έναν φορητό. Την ίδια δουλιά που θα κάνει το 3g, θα την κάνει το ίδιο το κινητό μέσω bluetooth, διαφωνείς σ' αυτό; Αντίθετα, εσύ που λες ότι το iPhone είναι πίσω από τις ευρωπαϊκές απαιτήσεις, το πήρες το iPhone, και ξέρεις καλά γιατί το πήρες. Και το iPhone, θα σε διορθώσω, δεν πούλησε γιατί είναι πολλοί μακάδες στην Αμερική, το ποσοστό δεν διαφέρει, πούλησε γιατί είναι τηλεφωνάρα για τα δεδομένα του αμερικάνου, αλλά και για τα δεδομένα κάθε απλού non-tech-savvy-human-being. Για τον ίδιο λόγο θα πάρει κάποιος, όποιος το πάρει, το MBA. Βάζεις μάλιστα και ένα Lenovo ως παράδειγμα ότι το MBA είναι υποδεέστερο. Ναι, είναι, όσον αφορά στα ξερά τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά. Αλλά το Lenovo είναι μαύρη τετράγωνη πλαστικουριά, είναι datsun μπροστά στο MBA. Το Lenovo ή ένα άλλο οποιοδήποτε non-Apple μηχάνημα δεν τρέχει MacOS X, και τελειώνει η κουβέντα εδώ.
Αν με ενδιέφεραν τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά και μόνον, θα έπαιρνα ένα βρωμόπισο και θα του φόρτωνα κάποιο unix ή unix-like OS. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει όμως κάτι τέτοιο. Θέλω και design, θέλω να βλέπω τον υπολογιστή μου και να χαίρομαι, θέλω να δουλεύω χωρίς άγχος, θέλω να μπορώ να στηριχτώ στον υπολογιστή μου ανά πάσα στιγμή, θέλω να μπορώ να βγάλω δουλιά και δημιουργία από το εργαλείο που λέγεται υπολογιστής. Από τη στιγμή που δεν μπορώ να πετύχω αυτούς τους στόχους με άλλους υπολογιστές ή/και λειτουργικά συστήματα, παραμένω στο MacOS και στον Macintosh. Εκεί ποντάρει η Apple, ξέρει τί κάνει, και το στοίχημα θα το κερδίσει.

----------


## nickolas2005

Tι σκοτίζεστε ρε παιδιά. Η ιδια η αγορά και οι πωλήσεις που θα κάνει θα δειξουν αν επέλεξε σωστα η οχι η apple. Αδικα συζητάτε.. :Wink:

----------


## Wolverine

> Την ίδια δουλιά που θα κάνει το 3g, θα την κάνει το ίδιο το κινητό μέσω bluetooth, διαφωνείς σ' αυτό;


 Και αν το κινητό σου είναι το iPhone? Πως θα το συνδέσεις με το MBA?  Πέρα από την πλάκα η βασικότερη έλλειψη είναι η μπαταρία και εκεί για μένα έκανε το λάθος με το MBA η Apple. Όχι πως δεν θα πουλήσει και έτσι (ξέρω πολύ κόσμο που αγοράζει με μόνο κριτήριο αν του χτύπησε καλά στο μάτι) αλλά ενδεχομένως θα χάσει κάποιους ποιο απαιτητικούς χρήστες (όχι απαραίτητα tech freaks αλλά και άλλους) και μην ξεχνάμε ότι η Apple είναι US market oriented.

----------


## haHa

> Πρόσεξε λίγο τί γράφεις εσύ ο ίδιος: Το iPhone έχει ψιλοπατώσει στην Ευρώπη, γιατί είναι απαιτητική η αγορά της Ευρώπης στο θέμα των κινητών. Αυτό ακριβώς που γράφω κι εγώ. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι, αλλά ήταν συνήθης πρακτική κάποιος Αμερικάνος να μην έδινε τον αριθμό του κινητού του, γιατί χρεωνόταν και ο ίδιος στις εισερχόμενες, κι αυτό πριν 3 χρόνια μόλις. Η Αμερική είναι πίσω, και το 3g δεν είναι κάτι που είναι must για έναν φορητό. Την ίδια δουλιά που θα κάνει το 3g, θα την κάνει το ίδιο το κινητό μέσω bluetooth, διαφωνείς σ' αυτό; Αντίθετα, εσύ που λες ότι το iPhone είναι πίσω από τις ευρωπαϊκές απαιτήσεις, το πήρες το iPhone, και ξέρεις καλά γιατί το πήρες. Και το iPhone, θα σε διορθώσω, δεν πούλησε γιατί είναι πολλοί μακάδες στην Αμερική, το ποσοστό δεν διαφέρει, πούλησε γιατί είναι τηλεφωνάρα για τα δεδομένα του αμερικάνου, αλλά και για τα δεδομένα κάθε απλού non-tech-savvy-human-being.


(πραγματι ισχυει ακομα αυτο για τις εισερχομενες)

Tηλεφωναρα μπορει να ειναι(αν εξαιρεσεις καμερα κλπ),αλλα το προβλημα του ειναι η τιμη,ιδιαιτερα στην Ευρωπη.. 
Εγω και ολοι μας το πηραμε με τα ρισκα μας σε φθηνοτερη τιμη.
Ρωτα μας αν θα το περναμε με κανονικη τιμη 400 ευρω και υποχρεωτικο 2χρονο συμβολαιο με παγιο 50 ευρω με μολις 100 λεπτα ομιλιας(δηλαδη ο λογαριασμος θα ερχοταν κανα 70-80αρι ευρω και αυτο για 2 ολοκληρα χρονια)??
Ή ρωτα μας αν θα το περναμε με 750 ευρω σκετη συσκευη.
Για αυτους τους λογους λοιπον στην Ευρωπη σε 2 μηνες εχει πουλησει μονο 500.000.


Στην Αμερικη με πιο ανεβασμενο επιπεδο ζωης και φθηνοτερη τιμη(γιατι οταν ηταν στα $600 δεν πουλαγε),
πουλαει(ειχαν συνηθισει και στα χρεπια της μοτορολα.Νοκια και Se δεν πουλανε καθολου εκει).
Ειναι βεβαια πολλοι περισσοτεροι οι μακαδες εκει,εδω εκαναν ουρα απο την προηγουμενη μερα για να το παρουν.





> Για τον ίδιο λόγο θα πάρει κάποιος, όποιος το πάρει, το MBA. Βάζεις μάλιστα και ένα Lenovo ως παράδειγμα ότι το MBA είναι υποδεέστερο. Ναι, είναι, όσον αφορά στα ξερά τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά. Αλλά το Lenovo είναι μαύρη τετράγωνη πλαστικουριά, είναι datsun μπροστά στο MBA. Το Lenovo ή ένα άλλο οποιοδήποτε non-Apple μηχάνημα δεν τρέχει MacOS X, και τελειώνει η κουβέντα εδώ.


Μα αυτο λεω και εγω:
οτι ενδιαφερει κυριως καποιον που θελει υποχρεωτικα mac os x ή design.

Οποιος ενδιαφερεται γενικοτερα για ultraportable,το air μαλλον δε θα ειναι στις επιλογες του,γιατι απλα δεν ειναι ακριβως ultra portable.






> Αν με ενδιέφεραν τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά και μόνον, θα έπαιρνα ένα βρωμόπισο και θα του φόρτωνα κάποιο unix ή unix-like OS. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει όμως κάτι τέτοιο. Θέλω και design, θέλω να βλέπω τον υπολογιστή μου και να χαίρομαι, θέλω να δουλεύω χωρίς άγχος, θέλω να μπορώ να στηριχτώ στον υπολογιστή μου ανά πάσα στιγμή, θέλω να μπορώ να βγάλω δουλιά και δημιουργία από το εργαλείο που λέγεται υπολογιστής. Από τη στιγμή που δεν μπορώ να πετύχω αυτούς τους στόχους με άλλους υπολογιστές ή/και λειτουργικά συστήματα, παραμένω στο MacOS και στον Macintosh. Εκεί ποντάρει η Apple, ξέρει τί κάνει, και το στοίχημα θα το κερδίσει.


Καλα μην ειμαστε και τοσο απολυτοι.Εσυ δεν κανεις ευκολα τη δουλεια σου με pc,αλλα πολυς κοσμος προφανως την κανει.





Και για να καταληξω η ενσταση η δικια μου ειναι οτι δεν ειναι η υπερφορητη λυση που περιμενει καποιος οταν κοιταει εναν υπερφορητο.
Οπως λες και εσυ και ουσιαστικα συμφωνουμε και λεω και εγω απο την αρχη ειναι οτι ενδιαφερει κυριως εναν που θελει mac os x ή design.

Εναν που θελει εναν υπερφορητο για να κανει τη δουλεια του,πολυ απλα με το air δεν μπορει να κανει τη δουλεια του λογω μειωμενης φορητοτητας.

----------


## kadronarxis

Αφιερωμένο σε όλα τα mac αλάνια:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x44...e-trailer_tech

----------


## tsopanos

χαχαχα καλό!

----------


## tsopanos

μόνο και μόνο ο ντόρος που έχει συγκεντρώσει το MacBook Air δείχνει ΕΝΑ και μόνο ΕΝΑ:

Είναι το πιο επιτυχημένο υπερ-φορητό όλων των εποχών.

........Auto merged post: tsopanos added 4 Minutes and 57 Seconds later........




> Μια παρατηρηση:
> Χωρις να θελω να μπω σε διαμαχη,το iPhone εχει ψιλοπατωσει στην Ευρωπη...


Τι συγκρίνεις βρε συ, αφού δύο δίκτυα όλα κι όλα το δίνουν.

Μια σωστή σύγκριση θα γινόταν, π.χ. αν το έφερνε πανευρωπαϊκά μια Vodafone. Εκεί τα νούμερα θα ήταν διαφορετικά.

Κάθονται όλοι και κονταροχτυπιούνται για τις ελλείψεις και παραλείψεις της Apple στο iPhone και στο MacBook Air, ενώ κάνοντας έτσι μόνο ένα επιβεβαιώνουν:

Ότι η Μηλιά έχει πάλι αναστατώσει τον κόσμο.

ΚΑΝΕΝΑ κινητό δεν είναι σαν το iPhone.
ΚΑΝΕΝΑ υπερφορητό δεν είναι σαν το MacBook Air.

----------


## nikosl

> αν το έφερνε πανευρωπαϊκά μια Vodafone θα ήταν διαφορετικά.


Πραγματι αν το έφερνε η vodafone το iphone, θα είχε κόκκινο χρώμα, vodafone live menu + σημα της vodafone τυπωμένο στη μέση της οθόνης  :Laughing:   :ROFL:   :Laughing:

----------

